# Bootloader Error After Installing Liberty3X V2.0



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

I get a bootloader error after installing Liberty3X v2.0 for the DX . I first tried it coming from v1, then sbf to 602, took 605 ota then rooted and still got the bootloader error in both cases..Then tried sbf to 602 and flash v2 and still got the error.... im on 30.04 . All three times i redownloaded the rom from the net.

Err: A5,69,35,??,23 I PUT ?? cause my screen has a blackdot and i cant see those numbers


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you check the md5sum to make sure you have a good download?


----------

